# Child Allergies on Liv360



## thrillanilla (May 2, 2014)

I am having to deal with some allergy issues in my 18 month old, so you can find my Liv360 Child Allergies wellboard with my research on the subject:

https://www.liv360.com/p/b8325ba5/4d4f277e-2fa3-4692-acb6-7412a95585db

Hope this helps others who are dealing with this, and please add your research on the subject as well.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Cool, I'll check it out.


----------



## ashhi (Sep 18, 2014)

I also read some allergies protection tips that were useful for my problem.:smile::smile:


----------



## rictiochll (Sep 25, 2014)

that right,add your research on the subject as well.thank you


----------



## epngquoffs (Oct 7, 2014)

same to me,Cool, I'll check it out.thank you


----------

